# HP Printer Problem



## RCuber (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey guys, 
I have a HP PCS series all in one (will give exact model later tonight), it is having a weird issue. its 5 yr old, but in good condition. 

the printer doesn't seem to sense the paper in the tray or to be more precise it cannot pickup the paper for printing. There is no paper jam in the printer (I checked). Here is what happens

OS : Windows 8 

1. Send a print job. 
2. Printer received the job( indicated by blinking power LED) 
3. Head get aligned 
4. Printer tries to pickup paper, but cannot, says out of paper. 
5. Printer goes offline in Windows 8. 
6. Have to restart system to get it recognized it again. Switching off Power to printer or reconnecting the USB connection doesn't work.


----------



## conspiresolution (Jul 13, 2016)

It seems the hp printer Installation not completed.


----------

